
99tests launches the world’s first $100/day testing plan - vpsingh
https://99tests.com/blog/99tests-launches-worlds-first-100-day-testing-plan/
======
vpsingh
Software Development Teams of 2 to 8 developers, who have not hired a QA
Engineer

------
alexandernst
Who is your target market?

